# cm10 encores?



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

anybody have a idea when the encores will come out for cm10


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

There are already some unofficial builds over on XDA I believe. OpenGL is wishy washy from what I've read though.

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## Dreamingwolf (Feb 6, 2012)

CM10 beta4 out and running on my NC. Stable enough for a daily driver already!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using RootzWiki


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nightlies actually started a few days ago. Get 'em while they're hot!


----------

